# Poeiras do deserto do Saara chegam à ilha Terceira



## Hazores (18 Mar 2009 às 16:36)

Poeiras do Saara chegaram à Terceira 

A ilha Terceira, desde o dia 13, está a ser alvo de poeiras do deserto do Saara, em África, confirmou DI junto de Félix Rodrigues, especialista em Poluição Atmosférica da Universidade dos Açores. Nos últimos dias, vários terceirenses contactaram DI para testemunhar a presença destas poeiras nos seus automóveis. “É normal que estas poeiras afectem as ilhas, sobretudo no fim do Inverno e no início da Primavera. No entanto, como o tempo tem estado nublado, não se assiste à sujidade no ar e à pouca visibilidade que provoca”, adianta. Félix Rodrigues explica que o fenómeno tem vindo a intensificar-se. “Presume-se que o aquecimento global tem intensificado as circulações atmosféricas assim como o número de ciclones “Sharev”, que ocorrem no deserto do Saara. Estes fenómenos estão na origem do aparecimento das poeiras nos Açores”, adianta. Segundo Félix Rodrigues, os ventos no Atlântico que originam a passagem das poeiras do Saara nos Açores são os mesmos que, durante anos, obrigavam as naus portuguesas a rumar ao largo do oceano nas viagens de regresso das Índias. Após a passagem do Bojador (na costa do Saara Ocidental), os ventos contrários impediam o regresso das naus pela rota junto à costa. Assim, faziam-se ao largo e, em arco, rumavam ao paralelo 39, onde se encontravam os Açores. Daí, rumavam a Oriente e chegavam a Lisboa.


(In Diário Insular)


----------

